# The Chisholm List: Black Women Up For Election



## IslandMummy (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.essence.com/midterm-elections-2018/

Mostly democratic candidates but I counted at least three republican candidates and a few independent candidates.


----------



## mensa (Nov 6, 2018)

IslandMummy, thanks for this.


----------

